
Is Slack the last business app we’ll ever need? - amibendavid
https://medium.com/@amibendavid/is-slack-the-last-business-app-we-ll-ever-need-b642f1e7c1ab#.5b514f4ym
======
alistproducer2
no. hangouts and email works fine. I'm not mad at slack for building
something, but it's just a slightly different wheel.

